# Hero S/ HTC Design rom?



## wolffer6999 (May 24, 2012)

Would it be possible to get a AOKP Rom made for The Hero S/Design? Or if there is one already could someone get me a link? Thanks in advance!


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

wolffer6999 said:


> Would it be possible to get a AOKP Rom made for The Hero S/Design? Or if there is one already could someone get me a link? Thanks in advance!


People are trying but evidently not hard enough many similar devices have AOSP and AOKP ICS Roms but nothing as of today for our device I'm scouring all the various forums as we speak

HTC Hero S ICS 4.0.3


----------

